# It's Over



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

*I gave my last ride on Christmas. I used Uber to generate some cash flow, which is not the same as making a profit, and it worked. I initially planned to work until about April, but I got a seasonal temporary job in December, making $17.40 an hour while working seven days a week. This took care of my cash problem.

I'm glad for the experience.*


----------

